# 600-RT compatibility information



## FunPhotons (Apr 4, 2012)

Got my three flashes and the manual. Seems to be working fine (very basic testing) with a 5DmkII

In the manual it states that E-TTL is not possible with the older cameras, such as the 1D, 1Ds, 1V, Elan, 50, Rebel 2000, etc. 

It also says that with a pre 2012 camera you have to use a flash sync speed 1 increment slower and high speed sync is not available. Again minimal testing, but I'm using HSS successfully, and am not compensating by a stop. Even though I'm getting the !Tv warning (occasionally) they said I would get. 

FYI


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 4, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> It also says that with a pre 2012 camera you have to use a flash sync speed 1 increment slower and high speed sync is not available. Again minimal testing, but I'm using HSS successfully, and am not compensating by a stop.



Do you mean via RF control of slaves? IIRC, the 1-stop lower sync speed and no HSS applies to RF control of off-camera strobes with cameras older than the 5DIII (and 1D X).


----------



## FunPhotons (Apr 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > It also says that with a pre 2012 camera you have to use a flash sync speed 1 increment slower and high speed sync is not available. Again minimal testing, but I'm using HSS successfully, and am not compensating by a stop.
> ...



Correct, thanks for the clarification. Again I haven't noticed problems so far, even though its warning me. Maybe the 5DMKII is OK. 

RF is set up and controlled from the flash LCD, the back of the camera can't deal with it. No problem for me, I prefer using the flash LCD to control, well the flash, anyhow.


----------

